# Lama Yeshe



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't really know anything about this page of Lama Yeshe, I just came accross it actually, but I thought maybe others might find this interesting

Lama Yeshe Wisdom Archive


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 8, 2008)

I jive a bit with Tibetan Buddhism. I really liked Chogyam Trungpa's *Cutting Through Spiritual Materialism* & _*The Myth Of Freedom*_. Even though I'm more into Indian stuff (Yoga, Advaita, etc), it's still Good Stuff. Wisdom is Wisdom.

Thanks for the link. :asian:


----------



## harlan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was gonna ask...is this a test? Fishing for those with an interest in Tibetan Buddhism?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

OH yes, you figured it out, I am a big time Buddhist just looking for converts but only to Tibetan Buddhism... the rest is for sissies :uhyeah:

Actually I just find religion fascinating


----------

